
The Definitive Data Scientist Environment Setup - thegurus
https://davidadrian.cc/definitive-data-scientist-setup/
======
thegurus
Hi guys, wrote this post about how to get a decent Data Science environment.
Appreciate your feedback :-)

~~~
schmudde
What do you use for version control? Do you version your data as well?

